
Using AI to Study Birds in Hong Kong Conservation Project - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/ai-birds-conservation-artificial-intelligence-penfold-park-honk-kong-conser/
======
rman666
Sorry, but Birds Aren't Real
([https://birdsarentreal.com/](https://birdsarentreal.com/)). Thank you.

